# Get approved for P.E. exam



## Rawan (May 4, 2018)

Hi All,

does anyone know how long it takes to hear back from NYSED if your experience got approved for the P.E. exam ? 

Thanks


----------



## PB&Jelly (May 4, 2018)

I thought once you are approved by nys, you just schedule your exam.


----------



## Mr. Zane (May 4, 2018)

Rawan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> does anyone know how long it takes to hear back from NYSED if your experience got approved for the P.E. exam ?
> 
> Thanks


When did you submit the application? I did with TBPE, there is some process in their website that can show where is your application.

But, mine was taken almost 2 months to get approved.


----------



## Rawan (May 4, 2018)

@Mr. Zane I submitted all my applications on May 1st through NYSED. 

I hope it will take less than that


----------



## Rawan (May 4, 2018)

Mr. Zane said:


> When did you submit the application? I did with TBPE, there is some process in their website that can show where is your application.
> 
> But, mine was taken almost 2 months to get approved.


@PB&amp;Jelly not really u need to submit another application for the PE and a lot of verification applications for your experience


----------



## Mr. Zane (May 4, 2018)

Rawan said:


> @Mr. Zane I submitted all my applications on May 1st through NYSED.
> 
> I hope it will take less than that


I hope so but you know when I submitted the application online and then physically deliver the material to the board, the lady checked the calender and said I will be informed by 4 weeks.

In fact, its longer than that.


----------



## AyanHein (May 6, 2018)

http://www.op.nysed.gov/prof/pels/

Hope it helps.


----------



## bsimms89 (May 7, 2018)

When I mailed all my stuff in last fall it took about 4 weeks in NY


----------



## PB&Jelly (May 17, 2018)

Rawan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> does anyone know how long it takes to hear back from NYSED if your experience got approved for the P.E. exam ?
> 
> Thanks


Have you heard back yet?


----------



## PB&Jelly (Jun 20, 2018)

Has anyone heard back yet?


----------



## Rawan (Jun 21, 2018)

@PB&amp;Jelly I actually did not hear back yet ! 

I submitted my application on May 1st


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 23, 2018)

Rawan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> does anyone know how long it takes to hear back from NYSED if your experience got approved for the P.E. exam ?
> 
> Thanks


I assume you've submitted the application from scratch, hoping you can get approved for the October test.  If so, it's really somewhat of a 'crap shoot' with the NYSED.  Right now they are very bogged down with getting the licenses issued for those (like myself) who passed the PE on April 13th.   They appear to be weeks behind what they've done in the past, so maybe some folks there have retired.  I work for NYS as well (but another agency) and the 'Tier 4' retirees are in full swing this year (those who started working for the State in the mid to late 80's), since they lose some Medial plan options if they leave after July 1st of this year.  Hiring new staff is also an issue for the State due to the improve economy and the new 'Tier 6' retirement package is a far cry from what the State has offered in the past, so the only benefit a person gets now is some job security for a reduced pay scale.

In my case (waiting for my license), I tried reaching out to them (hoping for some State co-worker consideration), but they only take messages and their Email bounces back saying they have an unusually high volume taking place (you're guess is as good as mine on what that means - probably all of us waiting for our PE licenses annoying them).

I do have a suggestion for you on the application front however - keep at them.  Last year they actually misplaced most of my application for about six months, including my Money Order payment.  I did not find this out until I tried reaching out to them through Email to find out the status of my application.  Fortunately I was still studying for the FE and did not need to schedule my PE exam at that time.  When I finally got back an Email from that office (three weeks after I sent repeated Emails), and heard what had happened, I asked for one of the Supervisors to call me - of course mentioning I worked for another State agency.  I did not get a phone call, but within two hours I got an Email back indicating that they found everything, and included an itemized list of what they had in my file.  The Email also asked to let them know if there were any other forms I had submitted to experience references or with educational institutions, to which I replied 'No, none' - they did not respond back any further through Email, however I received a written PE exam authorization letter from them less than two weeks later indicating that I could sit for the PE whenever I chose to register for the test.

Well, I hope this somehow helped, but I really do feel your frustration.  I am now concerned that unless I get my license number by the end of July, I may lose out of some cash as well since my employer pays an annual bonus to staff who have their PE, as long as I can prove I am fully 'Registered' by the cut-off date.

Good luck.


----------



## PB&Jelly (Jun 23, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I assume you've submitted the application from scratch, hoping you can get approved for the October test.  If so, it's really somewhat of a 'crap shoot' with the NYSED.  Right now they are very bogged down with getting the licenses issued for those (like myself) who passed the PE on April 13th.   They appear to be weeks behind what they've done in the past, so maybe some folks there have retired.  I work for NYS as well (but another agency) and the 'Tier 4' retirees are in full swing this year (those who started working for the State in the mid to late 80's), since they lose some Medial plan options if they leave after July 1st of this year.  Hiring new staff is also an issue for the State due to the improve economy and the new 'Tier 6' retirement package is a far cry from what the State has offered in the past, so the only benefit a person gets now is some job security for a reduced pay scale.
> 
> In my case (waiting for my license), I tried reaching out to them (hoping for some State co-worker consideration), but they only take messages and their Email bounces back saying they have an unusually high volume taking place (you're guess is as good as mine on what that means - probably all of us waiting for our PE licenses annoying them).
> 
> ...


*Which email address do you write to?*


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 23, 2018)

PB&amp;Jelly said:


> *Which email address do you write to?*


I wrote to [email protected]


----------



## PB&Jelly (Jun 23, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I wrote to [email protected]


I used the online form you fill out and got a generic response from [email protected] saying the board is reviewing.  Are they the same division?


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 23, 2018)

PB&amp;Jelly said:


> I used the online form you fill out and got a generic response from [email protected] saying the board is reviewing.  Are they the same division?


I had tried that one at first, but as with you, I only got a the canned response.  I did some Google research and came up with the 'engineer' Email, which worked out much better in getting action - though somewhat delayed.  All the responses I got back from that Email seemed to come from the same woman who included her name in the responses -  I forget now if it was Angie, Ariel or April, but definitely a name similar to that.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 26, 2018)

PB&amp;Jelly said:


> I used the online form you fill out and got a generic response from [email protected] saying the board is reviewing.  Are they the same division?


I received the following Email as a response to my Email to the addy that I specified earlier in this thread:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=

    Thank you for contacting the New York State Board for Engineering, Land Surveying &amp; Geology.

 

    Your application is now with our processing unit and your inquiry has been forwarded to our processing unit for a response.  You should be hearing from them shortly.  They may be

    reached at 518-474-3817 ext. 250 or  [email protected] 

 

    We hope this information is helpful.  

 

    Sincerely,

 

 

    New York State Board for Engineering, Land Surveying and Geology

    New York State Education Department, Office of Professions

    89 Washington Avenue

    Albany, NY 12234

    518-474-3817 ext 140

    http://www.op.nysed.gov/prof/pels/ 

    http://www.op.nysed.gov/prof/geo/ 

    www.op.nysed.gov 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=

So I guess they are two different departments after all   hmy:


----------



## PB&Jelly (Jul 7, 2018)

Rawan said:


> @PB&amp;Jelly I actually did not hear back yet !
> 
> I submitted my application on May 1st


I am confused as to why the approval to sit for the exam is taking so long.  Is it taking you just as long?  Did you ever get an approval?  Do you know if getting approved late will affect the availability of getting a seat in October?  I am worried there will be no seats left at my location.


----------



## Rawan (Jul 7, 2018)

PB&amp;Jelly said:


> I am confused as to why the approval to sit for the exam is taking so long.  Is it taking you just as long?  Did you ever get an approval?  Do you know if getting approved late will affect the availability of getting a seat in October?  I am worried there will be no seats left at my location.


I actually heard from them just last week, they said they started the preliminary reviewing but they asked for a letter describing my work relationship with my indirect supervisor. 

I am expecting to hear the answer within 1 month. 

I am little bit worried if I don’t get accepted because I already started studying . 

Regarding your worries , i believe we have till August 30 to reserve a seat for October test. 

Its still July 7th, when did you submit your application? 

Rawan


----------



## PB&Jelly (Jul 7, 2018)

Rawan said:


> I actually heard from them just last week, they said they started the preliminary reviewing but they asked for a letter describing my work relationship with my indirect supervisor.
> 
> I am expecting to hear the answer within 1 month.
> 
> ...


I had all my paperwork mailed out in mid to late April.  I had a direct supervisor sign my form but never got any notices from NYS.  Did they email you? or mail you a letter?  Hopefully they approve us soon.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jul 7, 2018)

PB&amp;Jelly said:


> I am confused as to why the approval to sit for the exam is taking so long.  Is it taking you just as long?  Did you ever get an approval?  Do you know if getting approved late will affect the availability of getting a seat in October?  I am worried there will be no seats left at my location.


Approval can vary by applicant. All depends on if everything is complete when submitted or if it's missing something.  For example, when I applied in NJ, 1 of my references signed the referral electronically and the board didn't really like it. So he had to send in a new form with a inked signature.  Delay could also occur if they have a question about stuff on your transcript that they are trying to verify with the school.


----------



## Rawan (Jul 7, 2018)

PB&amp;Jelly said:


> I had all my paperwork mailed out in mid to late April.  I had a direct supervisor sign my form but never got any notices from NYS.  Did they email you? or mail you a letter?  Hopefully they approve us soon.


They emailed me from the same email you were talking about ( [email protected])

i am not sure if they suppose to send you the day they started the preliminary review or not . 

I believe the only reason they contacted me is because they needed the letter which I suppose to send it to them from the beginning beside the application ( i did not know about it ). 

In all cases keep checking your email and it does not hurt if you give them a call to make sure they got everything they may need  to review ur application. 

I really hope we both hear the OK soon


----------



## PB&Jelly (Jul 7, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Approval can vary by applicant. All depends on if everything is complete when submitted or if it's missing something.  For example, when I applied in NJ, 1 of my references signed the referral electronically and the board didn't really like it. So he had to send in a new form with a inked signature.  Delay could also occur if they have a question about stuff on your transcript that they are trying to verify with the school.


Yeah, I see what you are saying but according to the Nyers who passed April 2018 Pe on this forum, even issuing licenses is taking an strangely long amount of time in NY.


----------



## Rawan (Jul 7, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Approval can vary by applicant. All depends on if everything is complete when submitted or if it's missing something.  For example, when I applied in NJ, 1 of my references signed the referral electronically and the board didn't really like it. So he had to send in a new form with a inked signature.  Delay could also occur if they have a question about stuff on your transcript that they are trying to verify with the school.


After Reviewing some of the comments  on this forum I found myself abit skeptical, because when I described my experiences in the application I was not aware how much it’s important to mention some of the words like design for example .

I really hope it won’t be a reason for them to deny my application.


----------



## Rawan (Jul 7, 2018)

PB&amp;Jelly said:


> Yeah, I see what you are saying but according to the Nyers who passed April 2018 Pe on this forum, even issuing licenses is taking an strangely long amount of time in NY.


That’s true , I even called the NYSED many times before asking :  how long should I expect to hear back &amp; they told me between 4-16 weeks . 

I believe within 1 month we both should have the answer .


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 9, 2018)

Rawan said:


> That’s true , I even called the NYSED many times before asking :  how long should I expect to hear back &amp; they told me between 4-16 weeks .
> 
> I believe within 1 month we both should have the answer .


I don't know what's going on in that office the last few weeks, but they are slow beyond belief.  I have been waiting for them to issue my license since the scores were release to the States on May 24th, but as of 2 minutes ago- nothing. I estimate they still have at least 400 licenses to process since the April 13th test


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 9, 2018)

Also, I know that a different NYSED department processes the licenses from that which issues the test approvals, but being a State employee myself (I really hate admitting that) I also know that when one department is 'extremely' behind in its work, other departments are asked to kick in some resources. 

I really do apologize if your approval is being delayed due to our license processing.

Hopefully they get your approval done by the August 30th deadline to register for the October test.   I will add you to our prayers.

I am also facing a deadline of September 15th, at which time I will lose out of the Stipend my organization pays to anyone holding a PE - unless I can show proof of actually being licensed (such as being entered in the online license database for professionals).


----------



## Rawan (Jul 10, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I don't know what's going on in that office the last few weeks, but they are slow beyond belief.  I have been waiting for them to issue my license since the scores were release to the States on May 24th, but as of 2 minutes ago- nothing. I estimate they still have at least 400 licenses to process since the April 13th test


Wow ! 

I hope they are not the same team who reviews the applications for the PE exam ! 

I wish you the best of luck and keep us posted if you hear anything from them !


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jul 11, 2018)

Rawan said:


> Wow !
> 
> I hope they are not the same team who reviews the applications for the PE exam !
> 
> I wish you the best of luck and keep us posted if you hear anything from them !


Will do.

However you need to know they are all State workers.  Promotions rarely go to anyone who is NOT the most senior in a group/team (unless that person has been 'Black Listed' because they spoke up too much), the most senior jobs are filled by 'political appointees', and they only get fired if they bring a weapon to work, they fail to show up for work beyond two straight days without permission, or if the are convicted of a Felony and their department head finds out about it (AND unless they have a role that requires a periodic background check (very few do), or they have insufficient vacation/sick days available to serve any sentenced time, they can actually avoid that information getting to management).  Therefore, you can guess what sort of work-ethic that breeds.


----------



## Rawan (Jul 26, 2018)

PB&amp;Jelly said:


> Has anyone heard back yet?


Hiiiiii

did you hear back yet ?


----------



## PB&Jelly (Jul 27, 2018)

Rawan said:


> Hiiiiii
> 
> did you hear back yet ?


Yes, I got the approval.  How about You?


----------



## Rawan (Jul 29, 2018)

PB&amp;Jelly said:


> Yes, I got the approval.  How about You?


I got it too !!! 

Good luck on the exam, which depth are you taking ?


----------

